# Ochlockonee River 3/23



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hit the river Friday night with live bream in search of the elusive yellow cats. We put in just south of the Talquin Dam. Didn't find any flatheads but caught three nice channel cats. Biggest one was 10 pounds and the other two were just shy. 

We heard FWC shocks them regularly on that river and they have a solid population. However, nearly every person you ask says they have never caught one or seen anybody fish for them... We did meet a group of kids that hauled in a 50# flathead just below the dam last week while striper fishing. He showed us a picture and I had no doubt. 

Overall it was a great trip. It is a very cool river with all the huge limestone shelves and caves. Definitely plan on heading back soon.










Like *Land is the Limit* on facebook!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice un's!!!! Congrats on a few meals!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

It may be just the time of year, I think the Flats are starting to nest, they feed heavily after they come out of their winter state, then just vanish for a bit while they guard their nest and spawn generally threw March to mid April, after that the bite will be as good as it gets Mid April-mid May is unbelievable flathead fishing.

We hit Escambia river last night and only boated one about 10lbs.

A 50lb is is a solid fish on any river:thumbsup:


----------

